# Beekeeping Suit advice



## BMB (Apr 3, 2015)

I posted a similar message under the Flow Hive thread, but think this may deserve it's own. I would appreciate if anyone can take a quick look at the beesuit offering from Flow Hive and let me know if they think the beesuit offering is a really good deal.

http://www.honeyflow.com/shop/bee-suits/p/96

From the images on that page it looks like a quality product, but I am really curious if others think the "special price" of $69 for Cotton Suit, Goatskin gloves and J tool is a really good deal. I suppose the real question is what the shipping charges are, but if they can ship with the Flow Hive, $69 seems like a really good deal. I have seem those nice goatskin gloves by themselves costing $29 locally!


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Goatskin gloves $15, Nice J-Hook tool $9 
That suit makes me sweat just looking at it, it'll be mighty warm working bees this summer!
I'd splurge for a $140-$150 Ventilated suit if it were me, click these: Dadant or Mann Lake
I just gave away my original hot cloth suit that I suffered with for my first month, and then got smart and splurged for the sweet ventilated suit that I enjoy to this day.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Are you buying a FlowHive as well? Beekeeping isn't as simple as might be assumed from some of the FlowHive ads. Get in touch with an experienced beekeeper in your area and make sure you know all that is involved with maintaining a healthy colony before you get neck deep into it.

Good luck!


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

I think my full cotton suit with zip on veil was only about $40 or so at the state bee meeting.
I tried the j-hook at first, but the "traditional" shape works better for me.
I saw some at the "China Store" for about $3
My wife bought the goatskin gloves but I don't think I have ever used them.
quite a bother to get on with a suit or jacket. ( and then you are in gloves!!!).
just life as I saw it ... CE


----------



## flhultra (Jun 14, 2013)

looks like the one I have 
I got it $35 free shipping ebay. 
it is warm, and make sure you order it one size larger than you need (little short in the crotch)


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

The price is extremely good, but would you wear a full suit? If so go for it.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

dynemd said:


> Goatskin gloves $15, Nice J-Hook tool $9
> That suit makes me sweat just looking at it, it'll be mighty warm working bees this summer!


Thread should have been locked after this post. That's all you need to know. Buy a ventilated jacket and forget the cotton suit. I don't wear gloves and surely not the bulky beekeeper gloves. I am rethinking my stance on gloves and will likely start wearing nitrile mechanics gloves, until it gets hot then I'll probably go back to commando hands.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Ditto what these guys said. Ive got a non vent jacket and a Dadant full vented suit. The Dadant still gives me chills and is still one of the best investments though would probably just go with the jacket next time...but then again, the full vent suit is a no penalty for safety (after getting a few up my pant leg last month- still didnt get stung though!).


----------



## tazke (Mar 23, 2015)

100% buy a ventilated suit. If you get the ,ML suit the screen is close to your face. A bend in the center helps. I wear shorts under mine and if it wasn't for a ventilated suit I would probably had to seriously downsize. Hot and humid in FL.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Ventilated all the way. I got 2 Ultrabreeze suits. Much coin but I am in South Texas.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't see that a fund raiser is the best way to find the best price on the best bee suit... The idea is to raise funds, not give you the best bargain...


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Another vote for Ultrabreeze! Going on 4 years with mine, and never been stung through it or have a bee get inside. Plus, the ventilation aspect really works and is much appreciated in the Summer.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

tech.35058 said:


> I think my full cotton suit with zip on veil was only about $40 or so at the state bee meeting.
> I tried the j-hook at first, but the "traditional" shape works better for me.
> I saw some at the "China Store" for about $3
> My wife bought the goatskin gloves but I don't think I have ever used them.
> ...


I have a full suit from Brushy Mountain, it can get a little warm in August but most of the time here in central Maine I appreciate the warmth.

I have 4 different types of hive tools that I use regularly, including the j-hook.

I don't like getting stung, so I'm always protected, jacket gloves and veil at least...full suit if I'm really ripping into them, or if the wife has the jacket.

I can work with the gloves on, and they keep -me- calm, which means that the bees don't get riled up either (most of the time...'cept when I mash a bunch trying to get boxes back together)...I don't need to prove I'm 'tough' by taking stings. I've been stung but I'd rather not be if I can avoid it.


----------



## fivekai (Mar 6, 2015)

ultrabreeze full suit i got mine for 189.00 regular price is 249.00
I have heard good things about the jester bees ventilated suit..for 150.00 it also has brass zippers but i havnt seen these in person...

lincoln electric tig welding gloves these go under the elastic cuffs of the ultrabreeze( i like to put them on first then slip on the suit. these are 13.00. I think its nonsense to get a ventilated suit then put gloves on that cover above your elbows in solid fabric. even the ventilated bee keeping gloves only have a small strip of fabric that ventilated near the wrist. these welding gloves are great quality super soft and thick enough to resist stings but dont kill the dexterity of your fingers too much. of course a nitrile glove feels great as its pretty much a second skin but in florida those get hot and full of sweat. i ordered 5 pairs of gloves from amazon ranging from 10.00 to 35.00 and these were the winner
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00597ZLOO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

kent williams hive tool Best one i have used! best features of a couple of tools built into one solid tool. https://www.kelleybees.com/Shop/7/NewBEE/4635/KW-Hive-Tool

or amazon has a knockoff hive tool not as thick as the kent williams but same design for 8 dollars cheaper http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Ste...UTF8&qid=1428616853&sr=8-6&keywords=hive+tool

buy once cry once. the cotton suit will cook you in summer depending where you live.


----------



## BMB (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you. The ultrabreeze suit sounds good, but $189 is a little steep for me. I am going to go with the one that helps out these guys as I really like what they are doing and the suit seems like a pretty good deal at with free worldwide shipping. It is not the cheapest, but I think it is going to a good cause

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/.../new/#/contribute?perk_amt=94&perk_id=2792534


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

BMB said:


> Thank you. The ultrabreeze suit sounds good, but $189 is a little steep for me. I am going to go with the one that helps out these guys as I really like what they are doing and the suit seems like a pretty good deal at with free worldwide shipping. It is not the cheapest, but I think it is going to a good cause


A "good cause"? A commercial venture? With all of the millions they've already raised, do you really think they need your money more than you do? If you have money to just toss away, toss some this way. I'm a good cause too.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>The ultrabreeze suit sounds good, but $189 is a little steep for me. 

Until you've almost fainted from heat stroke you will think that. After that you will think it is cheap at twice the price.


----------



## desotohemi55 (Oct 30, 2013)

BMB said:


> I posted a similar message under the Flow Hive thread, but think this may deserve it's own. I would appreciate if anyone can take a quick look at the beesuit offering from Flow Hive and let me know if they think the beesuit offering is a really good deal.
> 
> http://www.honeyflow.com/shop/bee-suits/p/96
> 
> ...


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I didn't realize this part.
"These quality cotton beekeeper suits will ship complete with a Flow™ logo and "Founding supporter 2015" slogan on the breast pocket"
I don't see why you need shoes, or for that matter a full suit when all one has to do is sneak around the back of the hive to turn the spigot on...
We'll see how this whole thing works out, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## OkieRob (Dec 31, 2014)

If you're in san diego, you will burn up in that suit. I'm in Oklahoma and get hot in a ventilated suit.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

I bit the bullet and bought an ultra breeze last year. The single best piece of equipment I own. I wear it to keep ticks off mainly but did a huge take out in an apartment yesterday and wore it. The hive was queen less and with the work I did they were mad as bees get. They were in kamikaze mode iykwim. It was warm and a regular suit would have been 50 pounds of sweaty cotton and full of stingers. 
As for the advertised "kit"??? I still don't get it. With all the money they raised by begging they still want more. 
People should be getting MONEY BACK! It's crazy to me that this public funding takes off like it does when it comes to beekeeping. 
I'd bet that is a company was trying to fund something to disable texting while driving they wouldn't get 1% of the money that flow has gotten. 
Just my observation but I feel a lot of new beekeepers are funding this new flow hive. Nearly all new beekeepers I've come in contact with love gimmicks. It is their way that they will become better beekeepers than anyone else in their first year. 
NBKS=NEW Bee Keeper syndrome


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Ultrabreeze.......nough said.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I have these http://ecologicalsolutions.com.au/bees/?page_id=8
But I'm biased  - ventilated and only $ 120 Australian


----------



## Clearly Sustainable (May 4, 2017)

dynemd said:


>


I was not going to say anything except for the fact the photo is of ME on my veranda with one of my top bar hives right at the base of the treeline.... 

Cotton Suits really do serve a purpose. They are great suits to own especially when things are going to get really sticky. 

Ventilated Suits are so much more comfortable when the sun is bearing down on you. In saying that, some people are concerned about getting sunburned.

Both serve an important purpose, but my go to favourite for quickly checking a hive is a Ventilated Jacket.

It is nice to have a variety.


----------



## Bill Bru (Apr 23, 2015)

I received a full cotton suit as a father's day gift. My biggest complaint is the veil with is like the one pictured above. The veil netting is constantly pushing up against the tip of my nose. I mentioned this to one of the OSBA Fall Conference vendors and they said to "fix that problem" all I needed was to wear a ball cap under the veil. I tried that and then the veil screening was pushed up against my chin! I wouldn't give 2 cents for such a new veil. The round ones work great unless it's a windy day, then I feel like I'm imitating "The Flying Nun" t.v. show.


----------



## gtwarren1966 (Jul 7, 2015)

BMB said:


> I posted a similar message under the Flow Hive thread, but think this may deserve it's own. I would appreciate if anyone can take a quick look at the beesuit offering from Flow Hive and let me know if they think the beesuit offering is a really good deal.
> 
> http://www.honeyflow.com/shop/bee-suits/p/96
> 
> From the images on that page it looks like a quality product, but I am really curious if others think the "special price" of $69 for Cotton Suit, Goatskin gloves and J tool is a really good deal. I suppose the real question is what the shipping charges are, but if they can ship with the Flow Hive, $69 seems like a really good deal. I have seem those nice goatskin gloves by themselves costing $29 locally!


Beesuit is not where you want to cheap out. Get a ventilated suit or you'll burn up. The organic thing cracks me up. Granola hippies will buy anything with organic in the name.


----------



## Clearly Sustainable (May 4, 2017)

Great point about the veil! We actually feel the same way and redesigned the veils in order to address the collapsing sides you mentioned found in cheaper suits. We have great feedback from customers on this custom redesign. All of our Clearly Sustainable branded beekeeping suits have a custom designed hood with a thicker mesh side to keep the hood shape and the thinner mesh front for optimal visibility. 









The attached photo shows the veil with on the cotton suit


As for the organic, we sell more conventional cotton due to the cost of organic fabric but the general feedback from the organic buyer is that they appreciate having an organic cotton option as those customers are concerned about pesticides, and especially pesticides used in cotton production impacting bees. However, everyone has an opinion on the subject. We just offer both and let the customer decide.


----------



## LittleTreeGuy (Aug 8, 2016)

Sounds like the OP is going to give money to Flow Hive regardless, but I'll say as a new beekeeper, in my first year, I can't imagine a cotton suit. I too didn't want to spend "a bunch of money" so I debated long and hard... and ended up just ordering an UltraBreeze ventilated jacket. I know for me, even when it's only 80 degrees, and I'm in jeans and a t-shirt, I think it's hot... and that is with a breeze blowing. I'm sure maybe a little of that is stress on my part, and getting anxious, but I'm still very happy with my decision to get a good jacket. It IS worth the money. Aside from the ventilated part, it's a durable jacket and the veil sits well on your head. I guess in short, even the vented jackets/suits are hot... in my opinion... the unvented... I can't even imagine.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

There is a site called http://www.custombeesuits.com that makes custom bee suits and jackets. If you want just the right fit I might give them a shot. The prices are reasonable as well. Shipping is free.


----------

